# Custom Wheel building



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Wanted to find out if any of the member here ever been to Marty's Reliable for a custom wheel building. I have a pair of Nemesis 32h and set of Record Hubs. I already received a quote from them using DT Swiss Competition spokes, the price of build and spokes are pretty decent compare to other local bike shop in the area. $60 per wheel plus the price of the spokes. Thank you


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't know how experienced the wheel builders are at Marty's. Bicycle Tech in Lincoln Park has a very experienced wheel builder (Rich, the owner).


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Not sure on Martys. I've had wheels built by Pure Energy in Lambertville and they've been flawless.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I lace them up myself in my garage. They always look unique!


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> Not sure on Martys. I've had wheels built by Pure Energy in Lambertville and they've been flawless.


if you don't mind me asking how much they charge you per wheel ?


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

If you pair that wheel up with asymetric chainrings you will experience at least an 87% increase in efficiency


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

nismosr said:


> if you don't mind me asking how much they charge you per wheel ?


I can't remember exactly, I want to say around $70, but it'd be best to give them a call and inquire. Kyle and Arounkone did an excellent job on them.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

nismosr said:


> Wanted to find out if any of the member here ever been to Marty's Reliable for a custom wheel building. I have a pair of Nemesis 32h and set of Record Hubs. I already received a quote from them using DT Swiss Competition spokes, the price of build and spokes are pretty decent compare to other local bike shop in the area. $60 per wheel plus the price of the spokes. Thank you



My MTB and Cross wheels have been built by the Randolph store.

Rob (the Store manager) built my MTB wheels
Marc (the big guy) built my cross wheels.

At the morristown stpre, I have heard good things about "Cycleworks" John.

If you want to check out my cross wheels... let me know. I have my rear wheel hanging around...as I need to retape them and waiting for them to get more Stan's tape for my Stan's Alpha 400 (I run tubeless)


----------

